# TTOC Scottish Weekend in Aviemore and Skye



## Wallsendmag

Here it is folks the one you've been waiting for, we're looking at 11th/12th /13th May with the idea of staying in Aviemore and Uig on Skye. Slightly later this year so we can take advantage of the summer ferry timetable allowing us some island hopping opportunities. Meet up Friday night staying at The Hilton Coylumbridge , drive out on the Saturday, lunch around Loch Ness then on to Uig on Skye staying at the Uig Hotel. Nice meal Saturday night and then a Sunday drive south via Armadale and the ferry to Mallaig then lunch possibly at the Green Welly in Tyndrum and goodbyes .

Been having a look at Hotel 1 for the Friday night . They seem to have really cheap offers including Bed breakfast and dinner for £92 per room and it's quite central and easy for everyone to get to for a first stop. Then driving to Skye via Inverness ,Loch Ness,Kyle and the bridge on the Saturday. Stopping over in Uig, Hotel 2 This hotel is £90 double £55 single plus £15pp for a three course meal. Then back via the ferry,(£31.30 for a car and two people), Mallaig and Fort William on the Sunday.
*NAMES*
Val & Andrew
Trev & Evelyn
Hev & Pete
Brian
Keith & Sandra
Jonathan & Tracey
Dani & John
Mark & Deborah Davies
James Karen and Adrian 
Mal and Elaine 
Matthew and Naomi ?
Henry and Tracey ?
Davyrest?
Andy and Beth?
TT RS ?

Scotland where it's all happening


----------



## trev

About time Andy :lol: we're up for it great roads up that way, and plenty of places to wash the car


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I could be up for this I will have to see when I get my shift patten


----------



## A3DFU

8)


----------



## jimmyf

Aw Naw [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm goin to Tenerife on the 10th :!: :!: :!: Any other weekend and I'm in :!: :!: :!:


----------



## trev

jimmyf said:


> Aw Naw [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm goin to Tenerife on the 10th :!: :!: :!: Any other weekend and I'm in :!: :!: :!:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] that was well planed Andy how did you know jimmy was away that weekend :wink:


----------



## dzTT

Ill take your car along jimmy so it dosnt miss out :wink:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> Ill take your car along jimmy so it dosnt miss out :wink:


That would be embarrassing driving a wee girls car Darron :wink:


----------



## dzTT

especially one that not even painted all one colour :roll: :lol:


----------



## jontymo

We will probably be up for this :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## jimmyf

I'm speechless you two :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## trev

jimmyf said:


> I'm speechless you two :evil: :evil: :evil:


 :lol: :lol: that's a first


----------



## phope

I'm sure we'll be along for this - just need to change Hev's weekend off


----------



## John-H

Ooh about time my car stretched it's legs again!


----------



## trev

As long as you keep your car on the road this time :lol:


----------



## John-H

I like short cuts!


----------



## trev

John-H said:


> I like short cuts!


Short cuts are ok just watch out for the high grass verges, 
Will get the bucket and hose out to give you a quick wash down before heading up to Fort William ( the car as well :wink: )


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Ooh about time my car stretched it's legs again!


Would you be able to accommodate a human passenger/photographer or are you taking your guitar? :wink:


----------



## trev

God don't let him bring that  it's worse than the bagpipes :wink:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh about time my car stretched it's legs again!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to accommodate a human passenger/photographer or are you taking your guitar? :wink:
Click to expand...

Both is a favoured option 



trev said:


> God don't let him bring that  it's worse than the bagpipes :wink:


Only if I start singing


----------



## malstt

Sounds good but depends on my shifts. Im up in scotland at cameron house valentines week if anyone fancies meeting up?

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Been Having a look at HERE for the Friday night . They seem to have really cheap offers including dinner for £92 and it's quite central and easy for everyone to get to for a first stop. Then driving to Skye via Inverness ,Kyle and the bridge on the Saturday stopping over in Portree, THIS looks nice if a little pricey at around £100 . Then back via the ferry, Mallaig and Fort William on the Sunday. Thoughts please


----------



## trev

Can seem to find the car cleaning services at the Hilton :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Can seem to find the car cleaning services at the Hilton :roll:


I thought thats what you were there for :wink:


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can seem to find the car cleaning services at the Hilton :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought thats what you were there for :wink:
Click to expand...

I know, but I will still need a bucket & hose :roll:

Am sure we drove into the car park of that hotel when Matt showed us the new mk2 remember you drooling over the bonnet that day :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can seem to find the car cleaning services at the Hilton :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought thats what you were there for :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I will still need a bucket & hose :roll:
> 
> Am sure we drove into the car park of that hotel when Matt showed us the new mk2 remember you drooling over the bonnet that day :lol:
Click to expand...

No that was a place in Aviemore this is just outside. We could stay in Aviemore but it was a wee bit damp last time


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh about time my car stretched it's legs again!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to accommodate a human passenger/photographer or are you taking your guitar? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both is a favoured option
Click to expand...

Hope this time the guitar sits in the back :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Wallsendmag said:


> We could stay in Aviemore but it was a wee bit damp last time


Or the Clachaige Inn?

http://clachaig.com/


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could stay in Aviemore but it was a wee bit damp last time
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Clachaige Inn?
> 
> http://clachaig.com/
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem to be many rooms available


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> Been Having a look at HERE for the Friday night . They seem to have really cheap offers including dinner for £92 and it's quite central and easy for everyone to get to for a first stop. Then driving to Skye via Inverness ,Kyle and the bridge on the Saturday stopping over in Portree, THIS looks nice if a little pricey at around £100 . Then back via the ferry, Mallaig and Fort William on the Sunday. Thoughts please


Looks like a great wee meet picking up Andy, a bit pricey on the hotel but hay ho we are on holiday


----------



## A3DFU

Here is a place we stayed at last Easter: absolutely magnificent and not overly expensive
http://www.scottishaccommodationindex.c ... yhouse.php

Should you contact them, please mention the guys with the TT and the TTOC. I can't remember the name of the manager (lent my brochure to someone and never got it back) but he was happy to give some discount 
I remember, the price given was for the room, NOT pp!

Breakfast seating arrangement was a bit _old DDR style_ = "join the people on that table there", but with a little gentle persuation you sit where you want :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_RS

I am on call for those dates covering annual leave. Hopefully will try to sort something out.
Stu 
[smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## trev

TT_RS said:


> I am on call for those dates covering annual leave. Hopefully will try to sort something out.
> Stu
> [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


Good luck with the juggling Stu


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Here is a place we stayed at last Easter: absolutely magnificent and not overly expensive
> http://www.scottishaccommodationindex.c ... yhouse.php
> 
> Should you contact them, please mention the guys with the TT and the TTOC. I can't remember the name of the manager (lent my brochure to someone and never got it back) but he was happy to give some discount
> I remember, the price given was for the room, NOT pp!
> 
> Breakfast seating arrangement was a bit _old DDR style_ = "join the people on that table there", but with a little gentle persuation you sit where you want :lol: :lol:


It was on the north side of loch Leven so not far from the Clachaig Inn (one of my favourite watering holes). It's called "Alltshellach" in North Ballachulish (postcode PH336SB) and it's a fantastic old house with stained glass windows and oak panels, massive bedrooms, huge grounds and even their own island. They specialise in outward bound holidays and I think the staff thought we were with the big group that was there which is why we got shepherded. The manager was very keen on hosting a TT convention when we suggested a possible outing and I left him a magazine (always hopeful for an advertiser). The parking would be very very safe - and there would be the Clachaig Inn with it's 12 real ales and over 200 whiskeys within a short drive. Have a look on Google maps.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Problem with that Hotel is , it's not a great staring point , bit remote to get to on a Friday night and if we stayed there Saturday it would mean rushing through Skye to make sure we caught the ferry plus it's only a tenner or so cheaper.


----------



## phope

Wallsendmag said:


> Been Having a look at HERE for the Friday night . They seem to have really cheap offers including dinner for £92 and it's quite central and easy for everyone to get to for a first stop. Then driving to Skye via Inverness ,Kyle and the bridge on the Saturday stopping over in Portree, THIS looks nice if a little pricey at around £100 . Then back via the ferry, Mallaig and Fort William on the Sunday. Thoughts please


I like Andy's suggestion, as it gives us a good starting point for everyone, and means that we can go to Skye, without having to rush back on the Saturday night - gives us more time to relax, sit and chat, and get something to eat, before heading back on to the mainland on Sunday

The cost is pretty reasonable considering what the nightly cost of our previous haunt, the Atholl Arms has been


----------



## John-H

I think we'd picked up on the bit where you said stay near Fort William which it's nearer Skye. It's all nice.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Changed the hotel on Skye , original one only had on street parking , this is cheaper as well


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds good Andrew [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## blackers

looking good Andrew, well organised


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> Changed the hotel on Skye , original one only had on street parking , this is cheaper as well


Good lad dont fancy sleeping in the car :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

blackers said:


> looking good Andrew, well organised


You coming along for the ride James ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

The hotel at Uig on Skye is £90 double £55 single just waiting to hear back from the Hilton


----------



## Wallsendmag

Still waiting to hear back from the Hilton but I believe that the £92 is a special offer that has to be booked by this Tuesday, anyone want me to book the hotel just PM me.


----------



## malstt

Is that per person or per room ? Still waiting to hear about my shifts.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Is that per person or per room ? Still waiting to hear about my shifts.


that's per room cracking deal

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt

That is a cracking deal, hope i can make it !


----------



## Wallsendmag

Group rate for the Hilton is £123 double/£81.50 single dinner bed breakfast. we need ten rooms for this rate so can I suggest anyone that wants to go pms me asap so we can book the January offer rate.


----------



## blackers

Wallsendmag said:


> Group rate for the Hilton is £123 double/£81.50 single dinner bed breakfast. we need ten rooms for this rate so can I suggest anyone that wants to go pms me asap so we can book the January offer rate.


Looking at their website I thought it was £92.80 for a double room for two with dinner & breakfast and £76.80 for one person in a room with dinner & breakfast, am I missing something Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag

blackers said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group rate for the Hilton is £123 double/£81.50 single dinner bed breakfast. we need ten rooms for this rate so can I suggest anyone that wants to go pms me asap so we can book the January offer rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at their website I thought it was £92.80 for a double room for two with dinner & breakfast and £76.80 for one person in a room with dinner & breakfast, am I missing something Andrew?
Click to expand...

There is a special on at the moment 30% off until the end of the month , this is the lower figure . Obviously we need to move fast to get these. If we miss out on these we'll go with the group rate but hopefully everyone can book asap .


----------



## brittan

Cairngorms and Cullins; hmmmm, further to my PM Andrew, you'd better sign me up please.

One night in each hotel? Are you doing a group booking or are we doing it individually? I may add on a day or so at each end.


----------



## Wallsendmag

brittan said:


> Cairngorms and Cullins; hmmmm, further to my PM Andrew, you'd better sign me up please.
> 
> One night in each hotel? Are you doing a group booking or are we doing it individually? I may add on a day or so at each end.


My preference would be to do a group booking then we have one point of contact, I could add it to the shop if you want or just do a bank transfer whichever you think is the easier option.


----------



## jontymo

Tracey and me are definates for this Andrew, suits us for you to book everything (obviously)!!!!!!

Let us know how to pay or if we do need to book individually.

Jon :mrgreen:


----------



## brittan

Wallsendmag said:


> My preference would be to do a group booking then we have one point of contact, I could add it to the shop if you want or just do a bank transfer whichever you think is the easier option.


Either way, makes no difference though adding it to the shop just sounds like extra effort for just a few people. 
Just as long as we can avoid PayPal.


----------



## jontymo

Just need to know the quickest way to book to ensure we get the cheaper deal?

Jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Our room ,Jon and Brians booked,  come on folks you know you want to .


----------



## trev

Put us down Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rooms booked for Keith and Sandra ,Trev and Evelyn , John-H and Dani . They only had twin rooms left so get in quick those who haven't booked.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just spoke to the Hotel on Skye 6 rooms booked for those who have contacted me, the meal on the Saturday night is £15pp for three courses. If those who haven't already booked want to book direct with the hotel please quote Audi TT.


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andrew


----------



## malstt

Going to have to give this a miss. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Cant get my shift pattern confirmed so cant book yet.


----------



## Wallsendmag

No problem Mal check the hotels prices when you get your shifts

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

If anyone is booking direct can you please post on here so I can add you to the list.


----------



## trev

Are we just booking the ferry when we get up there ? Or is that on your list to do


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Are we just booking the ferry when we get up there ? Or is that on your list to do


Calmac are getting back to me next week


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks like the Hilton is still the same price today so if anyone else want to come along let me know, been in touch with CalMac ferries about booking the Sunday morning ferry and they are getting back to me next week .


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> Looks like the Hilton is still the same price today so if anyone else want to come along let me know, been in touch with CalMac ferries about booking the Sunday morning ferry and they are getting back to me next week .


 Your doing a Grand job Andrew,  hope it's a smooth crossing :mrgreen:


----------



## dzTT

Ferry crossings are always fun :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies

Only just noticed this one. Always love a good drive around the west coast of Scotland and it would be nice to do it without being loaded up with dive gear. In fact I'll be diving the Sound of Mull the following weekend so I'll be well spoilt with two trips within a week!

Just need to check how we stand with time off work.

Andrew, have we missed the boat for group bookings and so need to book our own rooms directly?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> Only just noticed this one. Always love a good drive around the west coast of Scotland and it would be nice to do it without being loaded up with dive gear. In fact I'll be diving the Sound of Mull the following weekend so I'll be well spoilt with two trips within a week!
> 
> Just need to check how we stand with time off work.
> 
> Andrew, have we missed the boat for group bookings and so need to book our own rooms directly?


Hi Mark be great to have you along we don't have a group booking at the Hilton because they quoted £30 more than the early booking rate so just book on the Hilton website . The Uig Hotel has a group rate if you want to give tham a ring just mention ths TT Owners Club.


----------



## John-H

Andrew, is there a time limit for the Uig? I suppose book earlier to avoid being full.
Mark, bring a spare cam belt


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> Andrew, is there a time limit for the Uig? I suppose book earlier to avoid being full.
> Mark, bring a spare cam belt


Exactly John


----------



## trev

Mark Davies said:


> Only just noticed this one. Always love a good drive around the west coast of Scotland and it would be nice to do it without being loaded up with dive gear. In fact I'll be diving the Sound of Mull the following weekend so I'll be well spoilt with two trips within a week!
> 
> Just need to check how we stand with time off work.
> 
> Andrew, have we missed the boat for group bookings and so need to book our own rooms directly?


Would be good to see you at the meet Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

Right then CalMac have replied , for a car and two passengers the fare would be £31.30 from Armadale to Mallaig


----------



## trev

Not a bad price is that with a meal :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Not a bad price is that with a meal :wink:


errr no


----------



## roddy

just noticed this,,,,, is that easter weekend ??


----------



## Wallsendmag

Errr no

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

Wallsendmag said:


> Right then CalMac have replied , for a car and two passengers the fare would be £31.30 from Armadale to Mallaig


And? Is this something that needs booking in advance? If so are you doing a group booking?


----------



## trev

Whats up the night ? Folk get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning try the other side tomorrow morning [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

brittan said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right then CalMac have replied , for a car and two passengers the fare would be £31.30 from Armadale to Mallaig
> 
> 
> 
> And? Is this something that needs booking in advance? If so are you doing a group booking?
Click to expand...

Sorry Brian new to all this organising stuff. The ferry isn't the largest so to make sure everyone gets on the same trip it's best to book in advance . Would hate to leave anyone at Armadale. I have a provisional booking for ten cars . The price looks to be £22.60 for the car and £4.35 per passenger.


----------



## jontymo

Let us know how you want paying Andrew
Thanks for all the organising, looking forward to getting back to gods country.

jontymo


----------



## brittan

trev said:


> Whats up the night ? Folk get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning try the other side tomorrow morning [smiley=gossip.gif]


Me? 'Tweren't meant like that m'dear. Forgttum smiley thingum. 



Wallsendmag said:


> Sorry Brian new to all this organising stuff. The ferry isn't the largest so to make sure everyone gets on the same trip it's best to book in advance . Would hate to leave anyone at Armadale. I have a provisional booking for ten cars . The price looks to be £22.60 for the car and £4.35 per passenger.


Thanks Andrew; tryping just doesn't convey the right (any) tone of voice. 
I was just checking whether we participants needed to do anything ref the ferry.


----------



## Wallsendmag

If those people going could send me the ferry money ,same bank details as before and if anyone else wants to join in just pm me for details.


----------



## trev

brittan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up the night ? Folk get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning try the other side tomorrow morning [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Me? 'Tweren't meant like that m'dear. Forgttum smiley thingum.
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Brian new to all this organising stuff. The ferry isn't the largest so to make sure everyone gets on the same trip it's best to book in advance . Would hate to leave anyone at Armadale. I have a provisional booking for ten cars . The price looks to be £22.60 for the car and £4.35 per passenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Andrew; tryping just doesn't convey the right (any) tone of voice.
> I was just checking whether we participants needed to do anything ref the ferry.
Click to expand...

Forgttum smiley thingum.  don't do it again our you'll be the first to be thrown overboard on this ferryboat :lol:

Andrew can't transfer money to your account from here will go into the bank tomorrow


----------



## brittan

trev said:


> don't do it again our you'll be the first to be thrown overboard on this ferryboat :lol:


Give over; I can't thwim. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

brittan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't do it again our you'll be the first to be thrown overboard on this ferryboat :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Give over; I can't thwim. :lol:
Click to expand...

You never know whats under the water though


----------



## jontymo

Wallsendmag said:


> If those people going could send me the ferry money ,same bank details as before and if anyone else wants to join in just pm me for details.


Monies sent Andrew

Cheers, Jon


----------



## trev

brittan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't do it again our you'll be the first to be thrown overboard on this ferryboat :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Give over; I can't thwim. :lol:
Click to expand...

We knew that :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

jontymo said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those people going could send me the ferry money ,same bank details as before and if anyone else wants to join in just pm me for details.
> 
> 
> 
> Monies sent Andrew
> 
> Cheers, Jon
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those people going could send me the ferry money ,same bank details as before and if anyone else wants to join in just pm me for details.
> 
> 
> 
> Monies sent Andrew
> 
> Cheers, Jon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I might have a chance to get there today Andy


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thanks Trev


----------



## John-H

Wallsendmag said:


> If those people going could send me the ferry money ,same bank details as before and if anyone else wants to join in just pm me for details.


I need to catch up with this - will send it to tonight Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those people going could send me the ferry money ,same bank details as before and if anyone else wants to join in just pm me for details.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to catch up with this - will send it to tonight Andrew
Click to expand...

Thanks John


----------



## davyrest

can you put me down for a maybe
I have to come up to scotland for a friends wedding the week before


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> can you put me down for a maybe
> I have to come up to scotland for a friends wedding the week before


Good news


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great news Davy

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

First post updated with ferry costs


----------



## trev

Life jackets £40:00 and the boat we are getting has an Italian captain :wink:


----------



## dzTT

its a great wee ferry guys you'll love it :roll:










:lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

trev said:


> Life jackets £40:00 and the boat we are getting has an Italian captain :wink:


aye , i hear his name is capello,,, they are quite good at abandoning sinking ships !!!


----------



## John-H

Sounds like an opportunity for a nice trip - into the lifeboat :wink:


----------



## trev

Think I'll come back over the Skye bridge :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies

I was also wondering why the ferry when the bridge is now free? However if it makes for a more interesting drive I'm happy to take the boat. It's not extortionate.

Andrew, I'm just waiting to get confirmation that my leave has been granted at work, which should come through in the next day or so. Once that's done I'll get the hotels booked and get the money to you for the ferry. Do you know if the hotels still have rooms?


----------



## roddy

the bridge is just going back the way you came, the ferry makes a nice round trip


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> I was also wondering why the ferry when the bridge is now free? However if it makes for a more interesting drive I'm happy to take the boat. It's not extortionate.
> 
> Andrew, I'm just waiting to get confirmation that my leave has been granted at work, which should come through in the next day or so. Once that's done I'll get the hotels booked and get the money to you for the ferry. Do you know if the hotels still have rooms?


Both showing as available at the moment Dinner Bed and Breakfast at Coylumbridge is still £92 and don't forget to mention the TT meet at the Uig hotel dinner bed breakfast is £120 there. 
The Ferry to Malliag lops a large corner off and adds something different to the whole event .


----------



## Mark Davies

Andrew,

Got the hotels booked now. The Hilton is still offering the deal on dinner, bed and breakfast and we had no trouble getting double rooms at either.

Want to add us to the list in the first post? And what's the situation with the ferry? I noted you'd originally booked for 10 cars but I see we have more than that now. Want to drop me a line with details for payment if you are booking the rest of the ferry centrally?

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great news Mark, you have PM :wink:


----------



## trev

Think you better book another ferry boat :wink:


----------



## John-H

Finally got round to sorting the last details I'd forgotten about  . Andrew, you have Kaching!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thanks John


----------



## John-H

Sorry it took so long .. brain like a ... err.... one of those kitchen things for draining ... err .. what the ferry doesn't leak like hopefully :wink:

Oh by the way, the nice man in Uig said he was only thinking of Newcastle yesterday. You must have made an impression!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thats the ferry booked


----------



## A3DFU

Back from one hol; looking fw to the next one


----------



## trev

Might be another two booking up will let you know later on tonight Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great news trev


----------



## trev

Though there was another meet going to Skye  did you change the heading !


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Though there was another meet going to Skye  did you change the heading !


Thought it could do with an update


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though there was another meet going to Skye  did you change the heading !
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it could do with an update
Click to expand...

Drop the prices then that's an update :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

So do you have two more people Trev ?


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> So do you have two more people Trev ?


Will let you know later on tonight


----------



## malstt

Looking good for this if its not too late to book the ferry, will no for deffinate next week. Have checked and both hotels still available.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Looking good for this if its not too late to book the ferry, will no for deffinate next week. Have checked and both hotels still available.


Great news Mal let me know as soon as you are sure


----------



## malstt

Hotels and ferry all booked.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Hotels and ferry all booked.


Great news


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just checked the ferry , it takes 40 cars so plenty of space left


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

I can e wait


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sounds like the boy from Brazil could be coming along with his Mini


----------



## trev

No way  you've got * PELE* coming could have five aside match on Saturday afternoon


----------



## jaqcom

sadly, your a few 'big engines' short this trip................ :roll:


----------



## blackers

Go on David you know you want to  
No point having a big engine if you don't use it 

If it helps I've just been looking at the Hilton website and the rate for two for Dinner, Bed & Breakfast is now £72.


----------



## jontymo

David or anyone else we may may have to give this a miss as we have just found out Tracey is having an op on the 20th of April which will put her of work for 2/3 months due to rest and recouperation, so if anyone wants our hotels and ferry bookings get in touch and i'm sure we can come to some agreement on a reduced rate 

If we don't get rid then i will have to wait and see how Tracey is before the trip.

Thanks all
Jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry to hear that Jon, there may be some more people coming so all is not lost .


----------



## blackers

Well that is the Uig hotel booked  nearly went for the youth hostel just up the road but Karen prevailed :lol:

Hilton all sorted at £104 for a family room with dinner & breakfast included 

CalMac ferry booked for the 11.15 crossing on Sunday

Looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great news James [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phope

Not done anything about sorting hotels yet - waiting to confirm Hev's working arrangements that weekend

We might end up joining you on Saturday morning at the hotel, rather than the Friday night...


----------



## Wallsendmag

phope said:


> Not done anything about sorting hotels yet - waiting to confirm Hev's working arrangements that weekend
> 
> We might end up joining you on Saturday morning at the hotel, rather than the Friday night...


Thats fine Peter thought you might .


----------



## Wallsendmag

There is still plenty or room if anyone else want to join us


----------



## malstt

Starting to look forward to this !


----------



## A3DFU

Me too


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone want the odds on spotting one of these ?


----------



## jimmyf

I'll be in Tenerife hoping to spot one of these 

http://c69282.r82.cf3.rackcdn.com/Emma_ ... -_Copy.jpg

Damn, I'm going to miss this trip


----------



## trev

jimmyf said:


> I'll be in Tenerife hoping to spot one of these
> 
> http://c69282.r82.cf3.rackcdn.com/Emma_ ... -_Copy.jpg
> 
> Damn, I'm going to miss this trip


 :lol: you'd have a heart attack, you've more chance of meeting her mother :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies

I've just spent the weekend in the west of Scotland diving in Loch Fyne.

Sunday morning dawned with an absolutely beautiful sunny day; blue skies everywhere and just a few whisps of cloud. It was a completely calm day and the Loch was as still as a millpond. We took the boat out to a couple of small islands around which a low mist floated over the surface of the water. With a castle in view on the shore behind the setting was absolutely magical. A few Canadian geese were stretching their wings on the islands and a couple of seals were enjoying the sun, cavorting in the water. With just the flap of the birds' wings and the splashing of the seals to disturb the total peace we sat for a few moments just to absorb the calm. Utterly sublime.

Scotland cleanses the soul.

Can't wait to get back up there. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## A3DFU

Mark Davies said:


> Scotland cleanses the soul.
> 
> Can't wait to get back up there. Really looking forward to this.


+1


----------



## A3DFU

How many sleeps still? Hev have you worked it out yet?


----------



## trev

A3DFU said:


> How many sleeps still? Hev have you worked it out yet?


 Too many :x


----------



## brittan

It's a bit of a trek to the start for me so I'm thinking of taking a break part way with a stop off in the Lake District.
Been lots of times before but that was always for climbing & walking when we usually stayed at a camp site in Great Langdale - even if the field did morph into a lake a couple of times. 

I just wondered if anyone had personal experience of a reasonable non-chain hotel in the general area of Langdale/Ambleside but away from the most coach infested, touristy areas.
There's plenty to choose from on the various booking sites but a recommend is always best. 

I'm contemplating driving one or two passes for a bit of practice.


----------



## robokn

Is it too late to join in as may take the better half away


----------



## Wallsendmag

robokn said:


> Is it too late to join in as may take the better half away


Should be plenty of room Rob , book the Hilton on their site , give the Uig hotel a ring and mention the TT event. The ferry is availabile on the CalMac site. It might be worth giving jontyno a PM as he isn't certain of going now.


----------



## jaqcom

brittan said:


> It's a bit of a trek to the start for me so I'm thinking of taking a break part way with a stop off in the Lake District.
> Been lots of times before but that was always for climbing & walking when we usually stayed at a camp site in Great Langdale - even if the field did morph into a lake a couple of times.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had personal experience of a reasonable non-chain hotel in the general area of Langdale/Ambleside but away from the most coach infested, touristy areas.
> There's plenty to choose from on the various booking sites but a recommend is always best.
> 
> I'm contemplating driving one or two passes for a bit of practice.


Dont forget Brian, Great non chain at DN173AW and great climbing...............If you require :wink:


----------



## blackers

jaqcom said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit of a trek to the start for me so I'm thinking of taking a break part way with a stop off in the Lake District.
> Been lots of times before but that was always for climbing & walking when we usually stayed at a camp site in Great Langdale - even if the field did morph into a lake a couple of times.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had personal experience of a reasonable non-chain hotel in the general area of Langdale/Ambleside but away from the most coach infested, touristy areas.
> There's plenty to choose from on the various booking sites but a recommend is always best.
> 
> I'm contemplating driving one or two passes for a bit of practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget Brian, Great non chain at DN173AW and great climbing...............If you require :wink:
Click to expand...

I know that non chain venue :wink: 
You could always try kevTTotty, I know he stayed in the Lakes at the end of last year


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thought about a tent Brian ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

If I drop the TTOC from the thread title does anyone else want to come along ?


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> If I drop the TTOC from the thread title does anyone else want to come along ?


If that happens am not coming


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I drop the TTOC from the thread title does anyone else want to come along ?
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens am not coming
Click to expand...

That settles it then TTOC event it is


----------



## Mark Davies

I think it's a nice idea to keep just the odd event 'members only' - gives that little bit extra to the paying members. And with 10-15 cars already on the trip there's a good enough crowd.

Nearly there - so isn't it about time we started organising the cruise north? Where will others be travelling from? Shall we organise a few RV points along the route north?


----------



## brittan

Wallsendmag said:


> Thought about a tent Brian ?


Yes, which is why 


jaqcom said:


> Dont forget Brian, Great non chain at DN173AW and great climbing...............If you require :wink:


looks very inviting; as does a certain other non-chain establishment in the Scottish capital. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My remaining tents and the bivvy bag will stay safely tucked up in the loft.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> I think it's a nice idea to keep just the odd event 'members only' - gives that little bit extra to the paying members. And with 10-15 cars already on the trip there's a good enough crowd.
> 
> Nearly there - so isn't it about time we started organising the cruise north? Where will others be travelling from? Shall we organise a few RV points along the route north?


We're travelling up with Mal and meeting up with Trev and poss James and Brian in Edinburgh . No doubt the dynamic duo will contact you about the North West rendezvous .


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I drop the TTOC from the thread title does anyone else want to come along ?
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens am not coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That settles it then TTOC event it is
Click to expand...

Good show the stickers better have ttoc on them


----------



## spearhunter#2

Does this mean you wont give me a flash if you pass me in my home town of Aviemore? 

Andy


----------



## Wallsendmag

spearhunter#2 said:


> Does this mean you wont give me a flash if you pass me in my home town of Aviemore?
> 
> Andy


Feel free to pop in on the Friday night , I'm sure we'll stand out.


----------



## spearhunter#2

Wallsendmag said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you wont give me a flash if you pass me in my home town of Aviemore?
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to pop in on the Friday night , I'm sure we'll stand out.
Click to expand...

Maybe i'll just join the TTOC so Trev doesn't get upset :roll:


----------



## trev

spearhunter#2 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you wont give me a flash if you pass me in my home town of Aviemore?
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to pop in on the Friday night , I'm sure we'll stand out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe i'll just join the TTOC so Trev doesn't get upset :roll:
Click to expand...

 :roll: take a lot more than that to upset me


----------



## Wallsendmag

There are much better reasons than that to join , ipad 2 giveaway for instance :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Apparently it's going to be the coldest May since about 50 years 

However, rooms sorted for Thursday, Sunday and Monday nights to make almost a week of it  Wonder if I'll be skiing :roll:


----------



## spearhunter#2

You might be right mate, so far the winter season has been rubbish!


----------



## Wallsendmag

If anyone fancies joining us on the Saturday for a drive out they are more than welcome . We'll be leaving from the Hilton at Coylumbridge driving up to Inverness then down along Loch Ness stopping at Fort Augustus for lunch . From there we'll take the road to Skye .


----------



## spearhunter#2

I may tag along at some point... Maybe as a OC member maybe not 

Just becareful of the roads up here at the moment, very bad surface and the potholes are killers! Other than that I hope everyone has a cracking trip and keep an eye out for the Avus qs with full black exterior mods


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ideas for Saturday/Sunday obviously with a few more stops in


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just so the girlies don't feel left out , Val is organising a spa trip at the Hilton on the Friday if anyone is interested.


----------



## dzTT

There is an amazing single trac twisty road up over one of the hills around that area, but i cant for the life of me remember where it was on the map. Im sure it heads towards somewhere beginning with an A, but knowing me it could begin with anything :lol:

If I can remember where it is I'll let you know as it is a cracker of a road if your up that way


----------



## brittan

I'd guess you're thinking of the road from Applecross to Tornapress: the Bealach na Ba or the Pass of the Cattle.

It would involve a diversion on Andrew's route between Fort Augustus and Kyle of Lochalsh to go up around Lochcarron and then an each way trip over the pass.


----------



## Mark Davies

So Dani and John are going to be up there early. Anyone else driving up on the Friday from the North West area?

Are we going to arrange a time for everyone to have arrived at Aviemore?


----------



## jontymo

Traceys making good progress after her op last Friday so we are thinking of 2 ways:

1. Leaving Huddersfield on Friday morning at 9ish getting us to Aviemore 17.00ish.

2. Setting off Thursday afternoon and finding a hotel around the lakedistrict. with a leisurely start on the Friday.

Jon


----------



## John-H

Mark Davies said:


> So Dani and John are going to be up there early. Anyone else driving up on the Friday from the North West area?
> 
> Are we going to arrange a time for everyone to have arrived at Aviemore?


We're making the most of it Mark. You not fancy extending it too? I usually go to Scotland with my daughter for a week but this time she wants to do something different. Now you just can't nip in and nip out - you've got to be there! Especially for the roads. I can't wait


----------



## jontymo

Wallsendmag said:


> Just so the girlies don't feel left out , Val is organising a spa trip at the Hilton on the Friday if anyone is interested.


What time is Val booking the Spa treatment for Andrew? Tracey will be a defo be up for this as part of her recouperation :wink:

Jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

jontymo said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so the girlies don't feel left out , Val is organising a spa trip at the Hilton on the Friday if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> What time is Val booking the Spa treatment for Andrew? Tracey will be a defo be up for this as part of her recouperation :wink:
> 
> Jon
Click to expand...

We're aiming to get there asap  around two or three but will get a majority vote on Spa time


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Rang the spa and waiting for someone to ring back. The treatments are Shown HERE more details when I have them


----------



## dzTT

brittan said:


> I'd guess you're thinking of the road from Applecross to Tornapress: the Bealach na Ba or the Pass of the Cattle.
> 
> It would involve a diversion on Andrew's route between Fort Augustus and Kyle of Lochalsh to go up around Lochcarron and then an each way trip over the pass.


Aye that one sounds familiar. couldnt remember exactly where it was just new it was in that general area as took a drive across there one saturday and went up that road by mistake :lol: one cracking road rite enough


----------



## Mark Davies

John-H said:


> We're making the most of it Mark. You not fancy extending it too?


I can't get the extra time off work. So looks like 4pm arrival is about favourite - I think that's just about when we'll be turning up too. That's presuming I'm not tempted to take a few detours along the way. Shall we all agree on a time for dinner?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Good idea for dinner how about 7:30 ?


----------



## malstt

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mark Davies

7.30 is good for us too. Has everybody booked the bed, breakfast and dinner deal? If so is it worth calling the hotel and asking them to sort a table for us all together?


----------



## Wallsendmag

That was my next move after everyone agreed a time


----------



## Wallsendmag

Bad news folks the Hotel Spa is closed on the 11th


----------



## malstt

Oh no ! Elaine wont be happy. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

That's the first thing I thought


----------



## jontymo

7.30 is good for us, shame about the spa, i was looking forward to that :twisted:

Jontymo


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Oh no ! Elaine wont be happy. :lol:


I'm not happy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

Spoken to a mate of mine who it friendly with the spa owners ( Thai spa ) and the spa is having minor repairs done not enough to warrant the closure of the spa, I take it you spoke to the receptionist at the Hilton who said it is closed, the spa is not a part of the Hilton group, if you phone the spa on their direct line 01479 813088 and ask for Dave or Wray ( the owners ) they will get things sorted out for you


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I have just rang the spa, spoke to Wray and she said that they are open Monday and Tuesday but are closed for the rest of the week.

Val [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

Worth a try


----------



## Wallsendmag

I make it 18 for dinner on the Friday, tables booked for 7:30. Anyone else joining us ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

The North East contingent are setting off around ten so anyone fancy meeting up for lucnh in Edinburgh or further north ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

So how do people feel about a meet up for lunch at
Papa Joe's Restaurant
Dunfermline
Fife Leisure Park
Whimbrel Place
Dunfermline
KY11 8EX
, handy as it's just off the motorway. We should be there around one or so.


----------



## malstt

Sounds ok to me, we need to make a brief stop at the fourth road bridge so Elaine can take some photos if thats ok ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Sounds ok to me, we need to make a brief stop at the fourth road bridge so Elaine can take some photos if thats ok ?


Someone just told me that lol


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I'll keep him right


----------



## jontymo

We have booked the Malmaison hotel in Edinburgh for Thursday night so will meet up with you on Friday with Blackers and Brittan!!

jontymo


----------



## Mark Davies

Wallsendmag said:


> So how do people feel about a meet up for lunch at Chiquito's in Dunfermline KY11 8EX , handy as it's just off the motorway. We should be there around one or so.


It's not on the route I'd originally planned for us but we could make a detour. Adds a bit of extra motorway driving when I'd planned to get onto the A9 at Dunblane, but I guess there'll be plenty of decent A roads to go at over the rest of the weekend.

We'll try and catch you there, but if we haven't shown up by 1.30 don't wait around for us.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry folks been fed some duff gen :lol: I've changed the name of the meeting place for lunch


----------



## jontymo

I have to apologise in advance but the TTS is going and i should be picking up my new motor on Thursday morning!!!

It is not in the Audi portfolio but is still German, i hope we are still ok for this trip and we will be quite happy to tag along at the back of the group!!!!

Whilst i remember I will also bring 4 walkie talkies along, just hope someone talks to us :wink:

Andrew we need a big favour from the toon army tomorrow!!! :mrgreen:

Jontymo


----------



## Wallsendmag

No problem at all as long as its not a smart car :lol: We'll do our best tomorrow third place is in sight.


----------



## missile

Wallsendmag said:


> Ideas for Saturday/Sunday obviously with a few more stops in


I am sure you guys will have a great trip, whatever route you decide but it seems a shame to stick to the congested main roads when there are so many great twisty roads in Scotland where you will find almost zero traffic and no speed cameras.
If I may suggest and I am sure you will find these roads are worth the detour >

1.Rather than A9 to Inverness: I would suggest this route A95 to Granton on Sprey where there are some excellent cafes for a pit stop. Follow the Old Military Road (this is one of the most exciting roads to drive in Scotland) to Inverness A939 / B9101 / B9090.
2.Inverness to Applecross: A9 over the Moray Firth







Follow the A835 then A832 toward Ullapool. Take the A896. This is a fantastic road where you can fully exploit your cars potential to Torness then the drovers road to Applecross (Applecross Inn is a great place to eat)








3.Applecross to Lochcarron A895 then A890. This is an awesome road and the scenery is some of the best in Scotland.







A87 to Kyle of Lochalsh and over the bridge to Skye.


----------



## brittan

Some good suggestions there and I did mention the Applecross pass previously.

This would give a route of just over 200 miles for which Google maps says about 6.5 hours.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=2 ... cf7d&msa=0


----------



## Wallsendmag

Fine by me if anyone isn't sure can they post up , only small worry is about lunch ?


----------



## A3DFU

Think I've been on this road in the past (as a passenger) and I agree, it's awesome


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would maybe go through Plockton before we get to Skye (always was a Hamish McBeth fan)


----------



## John-H

Sounds an excellent suggestion and yes you have Dani :wink: - I know the main roads and the A82 down the side of l loch Ness are busy and slow with camper vans and we'd all get split up trying to overtake only to find another camper van or coach - also the views are passing trees and the odd glimpse of loch. Get higher up off the main routes and there's a rapid improvement of view and no traffic - what it's all about!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great Idea John sounds like we have a cruise leader .


----------



## blackers

Wallsendmag said:


> So how do people feel about a meet up for lunch at
> Papa Joe's Restaurant
> Dunfermline
> Fife Leisure Park
> Whimbrel Place
> Dunfermline
> KY11 8EX
> , handy as it's just off the motorway. We should be there around one or so.


We're looking to set off from Edinburgh around 9am, the restaurant is 18 miles and 28 minutes along the way from there so a bit early for a lunch stop even if we stop at the Forth Bridges for photos.

We'll stop along the route further North in the Cairngorns National Park either sandwiches at a scenic spot or a pub. The route we're taking is:-
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=204635676675907909082.0004bf5ada0561ff2c3e3&msa=0








Everyone is welcome to join us 

For Saturday, how about this route?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=204635676675907909082.0004bf5aef3dbc508cf7d&msa=0








Google Mapping by Brittan


----------



## trev

How come your leaving at 09:00 James !


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just a thought , is that route not a bit long ? Six hours driving plus a lunch stop and a couple of other stops on route ?


----------



## trev

6hrs bit long is it not ?


----------



## trev

Table booked at papa joes for 13:30 ish under your name Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thanks Trev


----------



## blackers

trev said:


> How come your leaving at 09:00 James !


Hello Trev,

Well Karen & I are off work on Friday, Adrian is on study leave, Brian is getting to us on Thursday night and Jon & Tracey are arriving on Thursday night too (staying across from us at the Malmaison). So rather than spend the morning kicking our heels in Leith all morning we thought we would drive up to the Cairngorns, there are some great roads just past Balmoral plus we could get to the hotel early and settle in.



trev said:


> 6hrs bit long is it not ?


Do you mean the Saturday run, well it is only 5 hours if we don't do the Applecross dog leg bit so we could see where we are at that point. Even at 6 hours that is only 3 hours in the morning say 9 until 12 and then an hour for lunch would still get us to the Uig hotel for 4pm. Google maps are pretty conservative when it comes to speeds so we could do it in less than 6 hours but we would want to stop for photos.

However the reviews of the road to Applecross sound so good it would be a shame to miss it out


> The Bealach na Ba rises to 2053ft in height from sea level in about five miles, and is the most spectacular pass in Scotland. It also provides some of the most challenging driving in the country. It is single track throughout and the warning signs at its foot, including one (which we think is unique in Scotland) deterring learner drivers, should be taken seriously. Another warns that the road is often closed in winter conditions. The crux of the pass is as the road climbs the headwall of the corrie to the east of the highest point. Here it zig-zags upwards in a way that feels more alpine than Scottish.


http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/applecross/peninsula/index.html


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is that a road or footpath :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Hi James 
Been over that road a few times over the years I'll just meet you guys at Skye :lol:


----------



## blackers

trev said:


> Hi James
> Been over that road a few times over the years I'll just meet you guys at Skye :lol:


That sounds like a plan, I think we could have two routes, say a high road and a low road route 

Good that you've done the road before so we can look to you for advice Trev, plus you could get the drinks in at Uig :wink:


----------



## trev

Advice ! Not from me James, you enjoy the route I think to much of my motor to go over that route


----------



## John-H

Sounds fantastic. I don't quite remember if I've done that one - I may be confusing it with the B869










It sounds a must. Even higher up the landscape gets quite lunar in layout with the most fantastic little twisty up and down roads as you go round the lovely crinkley edges that were designed by Slartibartfast.


----------



## Duffy

trev said:


> Table booked at papa joes for 13:30 ish under your name Andrew


Is everyone still having lunch at Papa Joes on Friday? May have managed to sneak a little half day so may pop up for a bite to eat before you all head off


----------



## Wallsendmag

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Table booked at papa joes for 13:30 ish under your name Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone still having lunch at Papa Joes on Friday? May have managed to sneak a little half day so may pop up for a bite to eat before you all head off
Click to expand...

Sure are


----------



## Duffy

Hopefully see everyone there then


----------



## 04DTT

Looks like a super event. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missile

blackers said:


>


Might I suggest you go to Applecross via Kenmore







and exit via the drovers road.


----------



## missile

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...n_yGHp1eq2M293A&oq=applecross&mra=ls&t=m&z=11

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...Qu46OSDHW3OtM8kYCmg&oq=Loch&mra=prev&t=m&z=11


----------



## trev

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Table booked at papa joes for 13:30 ish under your name Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone still having lunch at Papa Joes on Friday? May have managed to sneak a little half day so may pop up for a bite to eat before you all head off
Click to expand...

You buying :lol:


----------



## malstt

Crashed my car last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## missile

malstt said:


> Crashed my car last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear that, I hope no one was injured?


----------



## Duffy

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Table booked at papa joes for 13:30 ish under your name Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone still having lunch at Papa Joes on Friday? May have managed to sneak a little half day so may pop up for a bite to eat before you all head off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You buying :lol:
Click to expand...

You'll be lucky mate :lol:


----------



## Duffy

malstt said:


> Crashed my car last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear that, hope everyone's ok


----------



## trev

malstt said:


> Crashed my car last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


  bloody heck Mal what happened ? Hope there's not much damage


----------



## malstt

hi trev, car could be a write off, heavy front quarter damage. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

malstt said:


> hi trev, car could be a write off, heavy front quarter damage. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


O god feel for you mate here's hoping it can be repaired, hate to hear things like this


----------



## malstt

Just witing to find out, should still make the weekend in my coutresy car. Wont be a tt though  I will keep at the back.


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi trev, car could be a write off, heavy front quarter damage. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> O god feel for you mate here's hoping it can be repaired, hate to hear things like this
Click to expand...

Oh shock!! Are you ok Mal?

The car is only a piece of metal and can be replaced. The main thing is that no one was injured!!!!


----------



## malstt

Not bad shaking up a bit, big bruise on my right forearm, bust nose and lip off the airbag. Could have been worse.


----------



## Abe

Hope you're ok, the airbags can cause a lot of damage


----------



## trev

Abe said:


> Hope you're ok, the airbags can cause a lot of damage


It'll make him better looking :-*


----------



## malstt

:lol: :lol: Thanks for all the sympathy !


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just wait until you see his hire car


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag said:


> Just wait until you see his hire car


 :lol: he's not lost his sense of humour, glad your ok Mal, 
Come on what's he getting R8 perhaps


----------



## Abe

It's going to be like a Top Gear episode when a really crap car follows the three around.

I place a bet on a Peugeot RCZ...


----------



## Wallsendmag

No no no no no not even luke warm


----------



## trev

Must be a car at the other end of the range :lol:

Corsa :?:


----------



## malstt

You will all find out on friday. :wink:


----------



## trev

malstt said:


> You will all find out on friday. :wink:


 Must be bad if your not mentioning it on here :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Its a Skoda :roll:


----------



## malstt

All im saying is its german.


----------



## Abe

Do they still make Trabants?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Big Clue


----------



## Abe

Oh...

Shame you didn't get the RCZ instead!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not really a clue at all :lol:


----------



## trev

Abe said:


> Do they still make Trabants?


 :lol: :lol: that's mals street cred on the up then :wink:


----------



## phope

Glad you're OK Mal


----------



## phope

I think Hev & I will struggle to get along to this now...work commitments from Hev means she has to work Saturday

We still might be able to meet you guys somewhere on the Sunday though


----------



## blackers

Wallsendmag said:


> Big Clue


Brilliant, I really like those, can we test drive it.



phope said:


> I think Hev & I will struggle to get along to this now...work commitments from Hev means she has to work Saturday
> 
> We still might be able to meet you guys somewhere on the Sunday though


Sorry to hear that Peter  
I hope you can make Sunday lunch, will Orla be coming along?


----------



## phope

If there's food involved, then that's a certainty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

phope said:


> I think Hev & I will struggle to get along to this now...work commitments from Hev means she has to work Saturday
> 
> We still might be able to meet you guys somewhere on the Sunday though


How far towards Mallaig do you reckon you can get? We dock at noon :lol:


----------



## phope

I'll have a look later

Hev is off work today with a norovirus bug, so if there's any chance of it still hanging around, we won't be going anywhere!!


----------



## Abe

Oh dear, give our wishes to Hev - not a nice thing to have


----------



## malstt

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## jontymo

We have just arrived at the Malmaison in Edinburgh, John H and Danni passed us on the way up the motorway, its along time since i've seen the roads so wet, lets hope we get a break from the rain over the weekend.

A good meal with good company tonight (James, Adie and Brian) then look forward to meeting new friends and old tomorrow!

Jon and Tracey


----------



## Wallsendmag

Should be a nice group test weekend :wink:


----------



## spearhunter#2

Just a little update from a local... The A9 is currently in a terrible condition but North of Aviemore it is a total disgrace and whoever maintains it should be shot! The surface is failing apart everywhere and there are potholes big enough to do some serious damage... Add the large amount of surface water and cold temperature and you have potential for a big bill. Be careful guys and gals :x

Andy


----------



## missile

I hope you have a great weekend. Go burn some rubber :arrow:


----------



## malstt

Looking forward to this, shame it wont be in my car. Hev get well soon.


----------



## trev

You not left yet Mal  will have to wash my car again the time your taking getting up here :wink:


----------



## Abe

Have a good safe trip everyone


----------



## trev

Abe said:


> Have a good safe trip everyone


Cheers Thomas did you manage up yesterday ?


----------



## Abe

trev said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good safe trip everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas did you manage up yesterday ?
Click to expand...

Yes had a good evening with Dani and John, but unfortunately won't be up tonight. Have one for me!


----------



## dzTT

Have a good weekend Folks, hope the weather clears up a bit for you


----------



## John-H

It was a surprise having a bright green Porsche wave at us on the motorway and then recognise John! 

Good to meet up with Thomas too and do some planning for EvenTT12 etc. - sorry you can't come with us Thomas 

Just having lunch in the Moulin Inn/Hotel (well recommended) at Pitlochry. See yous all later


----------



## Duffy

Good too meet up with everyone that stopped in Dunfermline for lunch. Hope everyone has a safe trip up


----------



## trev

first patrol of the car park done


----------



## malstt

is my hire car ok trev?

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trev

malstt said:


> is my hire car ok trev?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


It's only under 2ft of snow


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks to Andrew for organizing a memorable weekend  And to James for leading a super cruise 
Hotels, company and food were all excellenyt! Bring on the next Scottish weekend


----------



## John-H

Thanks to Andrew for organising a fantastic event and to James too for leading the cruise on Saturday along some interesting roads, avoiding the chaos of a cycle race with road closures that caused us to change our route. Nonetheless we had some brilliant roads - always a pleasure in Scotland.

The food at both the Hilton and the Uig hotel was excellent. The Hilton was a very good deal arranged by Andrew and we got a genuine warm welcome at the Uig - they had some very interesting beer locally brewed on Skye and matured in wiskey casks!

The weather was excellent on Saturday which made it a great day - it's a bit wet and windy today but we are hoping it will improve tomorrow as we are staying a couple more nights in Glencoe 

Good to see everyone again - thanks all for a great time. I hope this message gets through - the signal is dire.

Now who is doing the write up for the magazine?


----------



## blackers

Just got back to Edinburgh 

We had a great time and enjoyed seeing everyone, excellent company.

Thank you Andrew for organising the weekend, well done.

James, Karen & Adrian [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## trev

That's us not long home great weekend cheers Andrew & Val for organising the weekend

Trev & Evelyn


----------



## Wallsendmag

We have a volunteer for a write up, we're still on the way home


----------



## Wallsendmag

The TTOC Highlands and Islands event brought to you in conjunction with Stella Artois " It's cold and it's wet " lol


----------



## Mark Davies

Now that was a weekend to remember. Scotland never fails to deliver and we had a very enjoyable 1000 miles of driving over 3 days. Thanks Andrew for organising - it was spot on.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

We are now home, good weekend. Now F1 time


----------



## jontymo

Well put together Andrew and Val, thankyou and well done.

Thanks also to James and Karen for leading the cruise [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

1390 miles door to door for us and some wonderful roads and scenery, the drive this morning leaving Skye though was something else, i have known the rain and wind to be that bad 

We have had a great time, cheers all, Jon and Tracey


----------



## Wallsendmag

The meet up at Highley Gate before a blast up the A697










The early arrivals at Coylumbridge










Wood carving in the middle of nowhere near Loch Ness



















How to make the most of a small car park




























Eilean Donan Castle














































How about this for a view from a hotel room ?










Even Better ?



















Some people were lucky and actually got on their ferry


----------



## malstt

Great weekend only spoilt slightly by the weather on sunday, thanks Andrew and Val. Some great photos as well.  Was good to catch up with people and meet some new ones.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just to let everyone know CalMac are processing the refunds for the ferry automatically and it should go through in the next couple of days. As soon as it does I'll pass the money on to those who have booked through myself.


----------



## blackers

We really enjoyed the weekend, thank you Andrew.

I'm sorry we didn't get the opportunity to say goodbye to everyone, I think the weather was against us standing around and saying cheerio.

Thank you for letting me take it for a spin Jon, lovely car


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## brittan

Thanks for organising the weekend Andrew, it was a good one and not spoiled by the weather for me. Scotland delivers again!



blackers said:


> I'm sorry we didn't get the opportunity to say goodbye to everyone, I think the weather was against us standing around and saying cheerio.


+1


----------



## brittan

The cars and crew (-1)


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## pecc01

Please could you ask the owner of WED357 (Blue TT) to contact the police authorities in relation to the RTA on the A82 near Spean Bridge on Sunday 13th so that there details can be passed to the owner of the 2nd car forced off the road that ran into the rear of the 1st car forced off the road as a result of the overtake undertaken by this vehicle.
The blue TT was following 6BTT (White TT).
If the registrations are incorrect then I'll leave it up to the organiser to forward the correct details.

Regards
A concerned law-abiding citizen


----------



## blackers

pecc01 said:


> Please could you ask the owner of WED357 (Blue TT) to contact the police authorities in relation to the RTA on the A82 near Spean Bridge on Sunday 13th so that there details can be passed to the owner of the 2nd car forced off the road that ran into the rear of the 1st car forced off the road as a result of the overtake undertaken by this vehicle.
> The blue TT was following 6BTT (White TT).
> If the registrations are incorrect then I'll leave it up to the organiser to forward the correct details.
> 
> Regards
> A concerned law-abiding citizen


I've just sent pecc01 a PM in regard to the above post.


----------



## Nem

I've locked this for the time being for the above to be looked into.

I've contacted the members of the two cars mentioned and asked to keep me informed.

If anyone need to discuss this further can you please contact me directly on [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Nem

Just to update, the owner of the Blue TT has been in contact with the police in Fort William and given all the required details.

If I can ask this is not discussed any further on this forum or via the PM system and to be left with the authorities to take any action required.

Thanks.


----------

